# Alternative Online Dice Roller



## Vertexx69 (Dec 3, 2009)

Since Invisible Castle has seemingly exploded, here is an alternative that has been brought to my attention.

Dice Roller

If anyone knows of any others please post them here as well.

Thanks for this one goes to Renau1g


----------



## renau1g (Dec 3, 2009)

Kudos go to Tenchuu who pointed me to it

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5012409-post77.html


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks to all for the link. I'll check it out.

There is also this Dice Roller at Wizard's site, but it doesn't allow linking and saving of rolls. So it is probably more handy for DMs then it is for players.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm really amazed none of the geeks at Google have set it up so if you type 1d20+7 into the search bar, it comes up with the appropriate roll. They already have math solutions, currency conversion, and in-jokes (do a Google search for 'recursion'), so why not dice rolling?


----------



## kinem (Dec 4, 2009)

IC is back!


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 4, 2009)

OO for how long though? A whole 2 days this time?


----------



## covaithe (Dec 4, 2009)

I've been fairly happy with the CoCo dice roller, which lets you link to rolls, and captures some basic statistics, which is something I wanted at IC.  The BBCode it generates for you to copy is nicer than IC's, too, IMO.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 4, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Thanks to all for the link. I'll check it out.
> 
> There is also this Dice Roller at Wizard's site, but it doesn't allow linking and saving of rolls. So it is probably more handy for DMs then it is for players.




Another 'roll, but not link':
d20 Dice Bag :: Pen, Paper, & Pixel


----------



## Keia (Dec 4, 2009)

I've noticed that IC is down at *www.invisiblecastle.com*, but up at simply *invisiblecastle.com*.  Who knows why . . . just discovered that this morning.

Keia


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 8, 2009)

Just subscribing to put this thread in with my misc ones.

Thanks for all the links (hope I don't need them) 

HM


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2010)

Keia said:


> I've noticed that IC is down at *Welcome page*, but up at simply *invisiblecastle.com*.  Who knows why . . . just discovered that this morning.
> 
> Keia




Thanks for that tip. I would have given up on IC otherwise. How wierd.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 5, 2010)

Vertexx69 said:


> OO for how long though? A whole 2 days this time?




Hmm... is it that bad for you? Apart from the couple of days downtime in december it has been working pretty much smoothly for me all the time.

Bye
Thanee


----------

